# Funniest thing you ever saw at the boat ramp?



## Garbo

I have seen alot. I have seen boats loaded on the trailer backwards, boats being launched with the winch still attached, and all kinds of other spectacular ramp events.

What kind of entertainment have you found at the ramp?


----------



## Private Pilot

I would say an old man in a lincoln trying to drop his boat in the water. He was at shoreline and had it in reverse. He tried for a few times, jackkniving it. Then he tried one more time. He backed it using his mirrors right into the little hut next to the ramp. I hear a bang and look back to see hisboat engine all up in the wood of the hut. The wife started flaring her arms at the man and gave a little speech to him. I can tell he was having a bad day


----------



## Jim/Ga

I used to fish out of the north end of Amelia Island. They have huge tide swings over there and at low tide it was really hard to get boats loaded due to low water. We were waiting around for the tide to swing,and this guy pulls up in this big heavy cabin cruiser. He has his wife back the trailer in as far as she could get it without dropping off the end of the ramp. He then backs off and gets a running start and does manage to beach about half of the boat on the trailer. He tried to back it off but he was stuck. He thentried winching the boat up but it wouldn't budge,so he jumps in the SUV and starts up the ramp. He makes it up the ramp without spilling the boat,but instead of stopping on level ground,he guns it and takes off across the parking lot. Once he built up a head of steam,he slams on the brakes. The boat shifts a little but the force of the weight breaks the hitch loose ,and the tounge of the trailer punches into the back door of the SUV and proceedes to rip its way up through the door and through the roof. The SUV was almost brand new ,and it must have been the guy's wife's car because she came unglued at him. She dog cussed him for a good five minutes while about 20 male onlookers were howling with laughter. I really felt bad for the guy but it was funny as hell.


----------



## dbyrd2100

*The funniest one I ever saw was an airboat. The guy put it in with the plug out and by the time he realized, it was starting to roll over. He jumped from the boat to the dock ladder just as it capsized. I love all boaters but it was nice to know that there was one less airboat that would be buzzing the creeks in Crystal River, Fl that day. Them f*ckers are loud when your stalking a redfish. We'd bust our ass getting a flats boat into the creek system and the air boats would run us over every weekend. *


----------



## flipjohnson

Last year I saw a guy in a 30+ cabin cruiser being towed in. He backs the trailer in with what a jeep cherokee, I thought to myself thisis going to be good. He finally gets the boat on the trailer and well the jeep's rear bumper is on the ground. Moreover, the trailer is borrowed and most of the tires are flat. I was thinking how is he going to get a broken boat off this trailer with out backing the entire jeep in the bay. So what does he do, floors the jeep and gets the trailer stuck on the crown of the ramp. I had to leave I was laughing so hard. I wanted to help but they were bad drunk, well I new better to get involved.


----------



## fisheye48

saw a guy at navy point put boat on trailer....pull the boat out of the water just far enough to pull the plug let the motor down got stuff out of the boat ... screwed around and then got into his truck to do a burn out becasue boat was 2x bigger than truck...but forgets to pull motor back up and proceeds to drive the skeg into the asphalt just about up to the prop....everyone gets out of the truck and blames it on each other...i left about 20 min after it happened and they were still trying to figure out how to get the boat out


----------



## Tuna Man

I was in Brunswick, GA where this SOB had motored down a creek and somehow the boat was unable to return to dock under its own power. There was this little 14' jon boat with a 9.9 hp towing this 25' cuddy in, had to have someone sit on the bow so the transom wouldn't go under water. Must of had to tow it about 2 miles. Once the boat was on the trailer you could plainly see why it had to be towed in. Seems that at low tide there wasn't enough water in the creek to clear the cab trap, and the prop wrapped it around the foot. This was a real sturdy trap and it could not be unwrapped. The guy had to go to the house and get both a prop wrench and wire cutters. Spent about a hour cutting enough away so the prop could be taken off, thus the trap could be removed. In the process of towing the boat up the ramp, his son was told to stop when the truck was on flat ground. His son thought it would be better to pull all the way up and under a tree, where a low hanging branch proceeded to snap the VHF antenna in two...Damn that was a bad day for me.:banghead Damn you Curtis for reminding me about that day.


----------



## oldflathead

In the olden days,( pre 1988), before we retired and left Long Beach, CA, on Sunday afternoons we would take some refreshments and tie our skiff up under the 2nd St. bridge over Alamitos Bay. Then we would watch the action at the launch ramp.



The best one was a big old fat dude driving his 25' cabin cruiser as his skinny little wife backed their trailer in with their older Caddy. Well, he was yelling at her, dog cussing, chomping his cigar and circling. After several attempts, more yelling and cussing, she floored the Caddy and burned out of the parking lot. My wife and I about fell out of our boat laughing as she disappeared down 2nd St.



Second best was some boaters, apparently slightly inebriated, backed their new red pick up down the ramp, got the boat on the trailer and were busy tieing up, but had forgotten to set the brake. Pretty soon all you could see was the top of the red pickup cab. Some real cussing followed.



I ain't telling about my f_ _ k ups.



Tom:doh:doh


----------



## Danno

Probably not the funniest thing, but the most fun I had was while living in Tuscaloosa AL. We had just finished a bass tournment and I was strapping down my Fisher MarineMarsh Hawk. I noticed a guy trying to pull a Chris Craft out of the water with a big pick-up. The ramp was soaked from all the loading, all he was doing was spinning tires.

I was driving a 4-cyl Jeep CJ-5. I offered to pull him out but only got a "with that look". I answer back, yeah with my little jeep. He finally agreed, but instead of him hauling out his empty trailer to hook to my jeep, I told him that I would just hook to the front of his truck. Needless to say, that lead to a conversation that lead to a $50 bet.

For those that have never owned an older jeep, in 4-wheel low with all wheels locked down, in first gear it would red line at about 5 miles an hour or less. I pulled the rig out at not much more than an idle.

I loved that old jeep.


----------



## Garbo

> *Danno (7/12/2008)*Probably not the funniest thing, but the most fun I had was while living in Tuscaloosa AL. We had just finished a bass tournment and I was strapping down my Fisher MarineMarsh Hawk. I noticed a guy trying to pull a Chris Craft out of the water with a big pick-up. The ramp was soaked from all the loading, all he was doing was spinning tires.
> 
> I was driving a 4-cyl Jeep CJ-5. I offered to pull him out but only got a "with that look". I answer back, yeah with my little jeep. He finally agreed, but instead of him hauling out his empty trailer to hook to my jeep, I told him that I would just hook to the front of his truck. Needless to say, that lead to a conversation that lead to a $50 bet.
> 
> For those that have never owned an older jeep, in 4-wheel low with all wheels locked down, in first gear it would red line at about 5 miles an hour or less. I pulled the rig out at not much more than an idle.
> 
> I loved that old jeep.


*That is funny, and I know what you mean. I had an 8 cyl. 84 Larado, that in Low, Locked Hubs would pull what ever it was hooked to. I miss mine as well. *


----------



## 14offshore

We were stayingin orange beach last year at a condo by the boat ramp just west of the pass. We had already loaded our boat for the day and were cleaning up a few things before leaving it was about dark 30 then a big nice almost brand new contender can flying up to ramp,guys wife jumps out and runs very fast to the pottie. We can hear the comotion from the pottie clean across 50 yards. then the door flys open she runs with no bottoms on to a very nice looking ford f-350 keys in hand and bare assed. She hops in andtakes off turning to back down ramp. She pulls up once and starts back trailer begins to jackknife and as it does for some reason she guns it.Well the guy in the boat is yellin his ass off but shebends the trailer around the side of thetruck and before she can get it stoped has it wedged in between the two dock ramps. Now if you can remember the comotion in the pottie, she flys out of the truck and bare ass agian across the parking lot to the pottie.We go to try and see if we can help, mainly to get a closer look.trailer is wedged under passenger side of truck and tounge is broken by now the dockramp has been damaged.Her comes the woman agian across the parking lot still bare ass this time she runs to the passenger side climbs on trailer and is trying toopen the door it won't open.She hops down and runs back around and gets in the back driver side door. The guy goes to get in to pull truck up and ifby now we add insult to misery his truck seat had shit in it, his truck was bent, his trailer was ruined, and oh yea his boat had floated off in the lagoon. We left he wasgoing to have a heart attack he was so mad. She must could not speak cause she never said a word. This was the funniest thing i ever saw anywhere.


----------



## Garbo

> *14offshore (7/12/2008)*We were stayingin orange beach last year at a condo by the boat ramp just west of the pass. We had already loaded our boat for the day and were cleaning up a few things before leaving it was about dark 30 then a big nice almost brand new contender can flying up to ramp,guys wife jumps out and runs very fast to the pottie. We can hear the comotion from the pottie clean across 50 yards. then the door flys open she runs with no bottoms on to a very nice looking ford f-350 keys in hand and bare assed. She hops in andtakes off turning to back down ramp. She pulls up once and starts back trailer begins to jackknife and as it does for some reason she guns it.Well the guy in the boat is yellin his ass off but shebends the trailer around the side of thetruck and before she can get it stoped has it wedged in between the two dock ramps. Now if you can remember the comotion in the pottie, she flys out of the truck and bare ass agian across the parking lot to the pottie.We go to try and see if we can help, mainly to get a closer look.trailer is wedged under passenger side of truck and tounge is broken by now the dockramp has been damaged.Her comes the woman agian across the parking lot still bare ass this time she runs to the passenger side climbs on trailer and is trying toopen the door it won't open.She hops down and runs back around and gets in the back driver side door. The guy goes to get in to pull truck up and ifby now we add insult to misery his truck seat had shit in it, his truck was bent, his trailer was ruined, and oh yea his boat had floated off in the lagoon. We left he wasgoing to have a heart attack he was so mad. She must could not speak cause she never said a word. This was the funniest thing i ever saw anywhere.


*That makes My Top Ten. and I didn't even see it. *

*Dang.*


----------



## Tuna Man

> *Danno (7/12/2008)*Needless to say, that lead to a conversation that lead to a $50 bet.


Well?


----------



## Clay-Doh

I seen some jackass back his truck down the ramp, load his catermerran, and go to pull out, but was outta gas. His buddies had to get some chain, and pull him, his truck, with his boat on the trailer out of the ramp.

I think Sniper and FishinFL got some pictures of that moron.


----------



## wetaline

First off, I have had my share of stupid moments when it comes to launching and retrieving a boat. But, we ain't gonna talk about me.

I grew up in GA, north of Atlanta. The lakes up there tend to have some pretty steep and rather long boat ramps, due to the terain and that the lakelevels fluctuate a lot. One day I saw a bunch of kids, (16 or 17 I guess) that looked like they had borrowed their dad's boat and truck. It was just a plain ol truck and a little 15ft tri hull runabout. They backed the trailer down, no problem. Then loaded the boat, no problem. They started to pull the boat up the ramp and had not hooked the winch to the bow. They had also not trimmed up the motor. Well about half way up the ramp, the boat slides off the trailer, well halfway off the trailer. Once it got halfway off it tipped backwards until the skeg hit the ramp and broke off, then it just rested on the lower unit. So the bow of the boat was on the back of the trailer and the motor was on the ramp, and the whole rig was right in the middle of the ramp, no where near the water or level ground. We watched for a while, then left them there. Looked kinda like this.


----------



## Ultralite

those are funny as crap...i was in tears on some of them...keep em coming...

read that thread a while back clay...funny...

we've been watching boats on parade all morning headed to the show...i would love to see the ramps this afternoon...we'll be on the dock sipping margaritas watching the return parade...


----------



## wetaline

Ok, this isn't a boat ramp story, but it is damn funny, a bit long but funny as hell.

My father in law, we'll call him Chuck, and his son, we'll call him Alan, fish bass tournys in N GA. They fish from a 21' Bullet bass boat with a 300hp Mercury Pro Max. This boat will run an honest to god, gps checked, 95 mph, with two people anda tournement load. He loves this boat as much as anyone ever could. This is important later. The tourny is a monday night version, 6-11pm, I think.

About an hour into the fishing the conversation starts:

Chuck: Man, my stomach kinda hurts.

Alan: You need to go up in the woods to $h!t ?

Chuck: Nah, I'll be all right.

So they keep fishing. About another 30 min, and Chuck says " pull the trolling motor, I gotta go!!!" Alan pulls the tm and Chuck is already on the hotfoot (gas pedal on a bass boat so you can drive with both hands) and letting the big merc eat!!! 

Wide open throttle to the back of a cove, and Chuck is out of the seat while the boat is still up on the pad. Running to the bow, chuck jumps and goes airborn, about the time the boat runs up on the bank, and heads for the woods. Alan is thinking, "damn, he must of had to GO! "

Ten minutes go by and Chuck comes out of the woods, not looking so good. He pushes the boat off the bank and off they go. A minute later:

Alan: " I smell shit"

Chuck: " no you don't"

Alan: "the hell I don't" So they start looking. Chuck has already cut his underwear off and left them in the woods. The offending material is whats still left in the jeans. It seams that the impact of jumping off the boat was more than he could handle. He knew the undies were toast, but didn't realize that the jeans were fouled also. So he takes them off and rinses himself and jeans in the lake. Then is standing there with a jacket around his waist, no pants, two more hours of fishing and a boat ramp that is going to be full of all his friends at the end of the tourny. He can't let that happen so he gets on the cell phone and calls his wife:

Chuck: " Honey, do you love me? "

wife: " Yeah, why? "

chuck: " I need you to bring me some underwear and a pair of pants, and not ask why" "Can you meet me at so-and-so boat ramp?" "ok, see you there in 15 min."

Of course Alan was the only witness to the actual incedent and was threatened with his life if he ever told anyone, so naturally, we all know the whole story. The next day at work, Alan got on the intercom and paged " Doo Doo Brown, you're needed in your office please" and the rest is history. It's even funnier when Alan tells it while Chuck is around!


----------



## floridays

It has been a couple years and I haven't heard anything from the guys so I guess it is safe to post and they aren't mad. If your a member of the forum and have been trying to reach me , my phone number is still the same. PM me if you lost it andI owe you money. 

With that being said, here is the story.

I had some general maintenancework done to my boat a couple years ago and took it to the swamphouse to put it in the waterand run it. It was during the week so I figured there wouldn't be too many people on the river so I took my two labs(both in the 90 to 100 pound range)so they could run the islandand do some swimming. I usually put the boat in and tie it off, park the truck and they walk down with me. For some reason this time, I opened the back door and out they came. They both walked down the dock and jumped in the boat. Nobody was around and they listen pretty well so I decided to let them stay on the boat while I parked the truck. HUGE MISTAKE, but funny as hell.

I got in the truck, looked back and theywere both laying down on the boatso I drove up to park. As I get out of the truck I see a boat coming under the bridge toward the ramp, it was apontoon boat with four guys on it (one white, three black).I'm maybe 30 yards away and I see that my dogs are watching them, wagging their tails and looking to play. The problem at this point is that the men on the boat have not seen my dogs on the boat tied to the dock. They pull to the dock and as I try to get the word STAY out of my mouth, my chocolate lab jumps on the dock and runs and jumps on the front of the pontoon boat. I heardone of themyell "OH SH!T". At this point two out of four men unass the pontoon boat.I run to the dock as they are swimming to the ramp and get my dog off of their boat. 

The two guys left on the boat were laughing uncontrollably, one guy was crying with laughter, the two guys in the water were trying to figure out what was going on butlaughing too. 

I apologized at least 20 times. One of the guys that went in the waterwas wearing his phone and I told him to let me know what I owed him and gavehimmy number. 

I learned a lesson and the dogs ONLY walk down with me on leashes to the boat.


----------



## Bill Me

I was not there to see this, but I so wish I had. Have a buddy that is so anal retentive about his flats boat it is frightening. So he decides to change all the rollers on the trailer. The next time to the same old ramp he always goes to same procedure, drops the winch belt and safety chain and strats to back down the ramp. Gues what, new rolles spin real good and the whole boat comes right noff the trailer and deposits itself on the cement ramp.:banghead

He ends up having to ger some others to help him slide it along the cement down the ramp into the water leaving a lovely trail of gel coat in its wake. :doh


----------



## Bill Me

OK, the Dog story reminds me of going to the amp with my boat. Dog in the cab of the truck. She is sweet as can be and never mean to anyone or anything. While I run in to grab some beer or shripm or something she sees another guy in the parking lot with his dog. She jumps out the window, runs across the parking lot as I am trying to get out of the store to stop her. She runs up behind the other dog, bites it on the ass and runs back and jumps backthrough the window of our truck and sits in the drivers see looking like "who, me? Just sittin' here mindin my own bidness."


----------



## dailysaw

> *Clay-Doh (7/12/2008)*I seen some jackass back his truck down the ramp, load his catermerran, and go to pull out, but was outta gas. His buddies had to get some chain, and pull him, his truck, with his boat on the trailer out of the ramp.
> 
> I think Sniper and FishinFL got some pictures of that moron.


thing get over looked :doh when you have fishing on the mind:letsdrink


----------



## redfish99999

These are the reasons I never get friendly at the boat ramp.....don't look left.....don't look right.....don't say nothing......... And on weekends and holidays, I avoid the area.......


----------



## catchenbeatsfishen

I was going fishing with a buddy in So. Fla (PompanoBeach) and we were in line to launch. There was an hispanic family launching ahead of us in a new boat. It was a double ramp and they had pulled in the middle blocking both sides. My buddy asked them to pull up and use one side or the other and they said...._ "no habla english" _and continued to launch the boat and then load it in the water while blocking the ramp. They had forgotten to put the plug in. They took so long loading the boat that the cooler in the boat started floating. When the guy sees us laughing at him he gets mad and starts cussing us. To which we replied..._no habla espanol.. _and left, still laughing.


----------



## one big one

No one has mentioned Sherman Cove Boat ramp when people would back too far off the ramp & get their trailer stuck as it dropped off the ramp & then snatch the axle's off their trailer.... we used to get off work & go there to have a beer & watch, saw it many times, some would let you help by getting on the boat & lifting trailer with anchor & rope from their bow or getting in water, but some damn yankee's wouldn't won't your help, so we would just laugh our ass off until it was dark & one of our wife's showed up looking for our ass ............ too funny......... NADEP 1980-1995. Had to be there...


----------



## Travis Gill

This didn't happen at a boat ramp, but I saw someone fall in the water this morning at the moorings while trying to untie their boat. It was hilarious


----------



## seapro86

I saw two idiots trying to load a jon boat. They started out by pulling the boat out sideways on the trailer, that took them 30 minutes. Then after they got it out of the water they cranked it up and let it run for about 10 minutes. I guess they didn't know that the motor need water to stay cool. I'm sure they figured it out pretty soon though.:looser


----------



## true-king

> *Danno (7/12/2008)*For those that have never owned an older jeep, in 4-wheel low with all wheels locked down, in first gear it would red line at about 5 miles an hour or less. I pulled the rig out at not much more than an idle.


4 wheel low sure works miracles. I am using my Xterra, with a 4 wheel drivelow,to pull the new mako and it gets it out of the ramp fine.


----------



## kelly1

Year was 1986 & dad had jus purchased that perfect leisure craft. Took it to Tyndall Air force Base for maiden voyage. Gotta say we got it in the water & back out withno problem. All was well, til westarted leaving TAFB Yaht club heading back home to Callaway when dad hit a dip in the road... boat passed usin the second lane. Mom hollered there goes our boat passing us. Ironic part was a cop had just gone by us & he said he looked up in his rear view& saw the boat passing us. Boat& trailer went about 500 ft or so before going in the woods at Tyndall. lil damage to the boat was all. We were fortune it. Was not funny then, but funny as hell now.


----------



## FizzyLifter

My grandparents have boat ramp at their house on the water. My grandfather is no longer with us :angel but I'll never forget this story. 

I had been fishing around Garcon Point and came back in to his house. Hejumped on his old Ford tractor, which had a trailer hitch on the front and proceeded down the ramp to get the boat out. He was going pretty fast (for a tractor) and I don't know what happened but I hear the tractor cut off and him trying to crank it while mumbling some obsenities, then bam, tractor hits water and next thing I know he's in four foot of water. He was the type that didn't go out the house without a pair of cowboy boots, long slacks and a button up shirt and he wore one of those brimmed hats all the time. He's got water up to his butt, boots and slacks are soakedand I can hear him yelling every cuss word known to man for about two minutes. I didn't get to close at firstcause I didn't want him to see me laughing and add fuel to the fire but I finally made it down to him, about to burst at the seams and he smiles real big at me and in his raspy voice says "Well hell, I guess she needed a bath." :clap Gotta love Grandpa's!


----------



## Garbo

> *floridays (7/12/2008)*It has been a couple years and I haven't heard anything from the guys so I guess it is safe to post and they aren't mad. If your a member of the forum and have been trying to reach me , my phone number is still the same. PM me if you lost it andI owe you money.
> 
> With that being said, here is the story.
> 
> I had some general maintenancework done to my boat a couple years ago and took it to the swamphouse to put it in the waterand run it. It was during the week so I figured there wouldn't be too many people on the river so I took my two labs(both in the 90 to 100 pound range)so they could run the islandand do some swimming. I usually put the boat in and tie it off, park the truck and they walk down with me. For some reason this time, I opened the back door and out they came. They both walked down the dock and jumped in the boat. Nobody was around and they listen pretty well so I decided to let them stay on the boat while I parked the truck. HUGE MISTAKE, but funny as hell.
> 
> I got in the truck, looked back and theywere both laying down on the boatso I drove up to park. As I get out of the truck I see a boat coming under the bridge toward the ramp, it was apontoon boat with four guys on it (one white, three black).I'm maybe 30 yards away and I see that my dogs are watching them, wagging their tails and looking to play. The problem at this point is that the men on the boat have not seen my dogs on the boat tied to the dock. They pull to the dock and as I try to get the word STAY out of my mouth, my chocolate lab jumps on the dock and runs and jumps on the front of the pontoon boat. I heardone of themyell "OH SH!T". At this point two out of four men unass the pontoon boat.I run to the dock as they are swimming to the ramp and get my dog off of their boat.
> 
> The two guys left on the boat were laughing uncontrollably, one guy was crying with laughter, the two guys in the water were trying to figure out what was going on butlaughing too.
> 
> I apologized at least 20 times. One of the guys that went in the waterwas wearing his phone and I told him to let me know what I owed him and gavehimmy number.
> 
> I learned a lesson and the dogs ONLY walk down with me on leashes to the boat.


*Now that is funny. *


----------



## JoshH

> *Clay-Doh (7/12/2008)*I seen some jackass back his truck down the ramp, load his catermerran, and go to pull out, but was outta gas. His buddies had to get some chain, and pull him, his truck, with his boat on the trailer out of the ramp.
> 
> I think Sniper and FishinFL got some pictures of that moron.




I think I know who that guy is too... :doh 

hahaha


----------



## amberj

My uncle a few years back bought a 24ft wellcraft. Nice boat it was damn near brand new. Well my uncle loves to fish grew up on the water and what not but sometimes doesnt have the sence that god gave a turnip. Well the day he goes and buys it in Niceville the guy brings it down to the launch and we take it out they swamp money and we put the trailor on the back of my uncles S-10 blazer. I told him there, there is no way in hell that this truck is going to pull that boat out of the water. He said sure it would and this and that and the other. I think he really knew it but all he wanted to do was go fishing. The whole time the boat is tied up at the end of the ramp. Loaded up and ready to fish. Well we go out and fish all day and what not and we get back to the ramp. I was waiting for this to happen all day. I really didnt say anything to him about it for the rest of the day. I was just waiting for my moment. While coming back in. I called my cousin and told him to meet us down at the ramp with his truck. Without my uncles knowledge. By this time my uncle is 3 sheets to the wind we have a boat load of fish and hes getting pretty honary. So we get back to the launch my cousin stays just out of site until i wave for him. Well I back the truck down in the water for him to drive the boat up on the trailer. We get it up on the trailer. Now this blazer doesnt have a hitch its a bumper mount ball. So as soon as he drove it up on the trailer he bent the bumper. Well then he says ok pull me out gets the engines all tilted up and what not. Well all i am doing is scweeling the tires. Laughing my ass off the entire time. So he jumps out of the boat and decides hes gonna give it a try, he trys and does the same thing. Then he wants to completely unload the boat hes drunk right, well he starts throwing fish from the fish box to the peir missing almost every other throw his friend that was with us is drunk too, i am laughin my ass off watching him jump off the dock catching fish so we get everything off the boat, from the cushions in the cabin, to the anchor rope hell he even took the electronics off. Well hes pissed now and gets back in the truck, by this time i am laying on the ground laughing so hard i cant even breathe, its getting dark. Well i here a really loud sound, told him to stop, he had broken one of the frame bolts that attaches the bumper to the frame. Well by this time, i figured he learned his lesson I waved my cousin over. Hes got a big dodge 4x4 diesel. My uncle doesnt want to take the boat off the trailer and let my cousin take the boat home, so he's really upset, i am laughing so hard I cant stand it. I figured if your gonna not listen and your drunk you get what you deserve. I am all for drinking but this was just funny. So my cousin says i will attach the chain and pull you and the boat out, this was after I pleaded with him to just let him pull the boat home on my cousins truck. So my uncle is pissed still starts yelling and cussing, by this time its dark. He wraps the chain around the front bumper, i told him, his freind told him, my cousin told him that would be a bad idea. He said f all of us that he knew what he was doing and he was this old and what not. So my cousin and I tried to reason with him, he wouldnt do anything. So my cousin pulls, pulls off the bumper one fender the hood bracket, the grill, and his headlight. I finally have had enough, i stopped him and told him that was enough when he wanted to wrap the chain around the radiator. I crawl up under the truck get the chain around the frame and we get out. As soon as he hits the first bump with the trailer the back bumper takes a turn for the worst and the remaining 3 bolts that hold it on break. The boat is laying tounge first in the gravel. This has gone from funny to damn right insane at this point. By this time. I have laughed myself so hard I am crying his freind is on speaker phone getting yelled at by his wife and my aunt. My cousin literally falls out of his truck from laughing. Well when the bumper took a crap the reciever did too. So we had to jack tounge up and take the tounge off and get a new tounge. We went to the store got a new tounge good enough to get us home. We loaded up all of our stuff. I drove my uncles truck my cousin and my uncles freind roade in my cousins truck, and my uncle drove with me. I hadnt drank a drop all day. He didnt say a word the entire way home. I laughed most of the way home. We got home my aunt went crazy on him. He was so pissed he went in took a shower and laid down in bed not saying a word to anyone. Well I crashed there that night, he got up before me the next day and had the truck and the boat in the front yard with for sale signs on both of them. To this day he swears the only reason he sold both of them, is he never liked the blazer, and didnt like the way the boat ran. When the tuck was great, and the boat ran like a top. I rag on him about that everytime I see him. I always ask him if he could help me get a boat out of the water. My aunt hasnt let him own a boat since.


----------



## billyk

When Nichols Seafood restaurant used to be over on Blackwater bay, we used to specifically ask to be seated in the rear, so we could watch the boat ramp.

One time, we watched this guy nose the bow of his boat up to the finger pier, and neatly discharge his wife, who then efficiently and expertly backed the trailer in to the water. The man with, equal expertise and precision, nudged the boat right up the trailer to his waiting wife, who clipped in the winch line to the eye on the bow, then eased the boat on up the ramp with the truck. Very nicely done, I don't even think she got her ankles wet.At the top of the ramp, they attached the stern straps to the trailer, a safety chain to the bow, and got back into the truck and began to drive off, like they had done this 1,000 times. 

Then all of a sudden they stopped short and waved at some friends on the side walk heading into the restaurant. Well this somehow dislodged the tongue of the trailer from the ball on the hitch and the whole boat and trailer stode up on the stern of the boat. Funny thing was they drove off and never even noticed it was gone. That boat sat out there like that till they came back and got it about 10-15 minutes latter. I wonder what was said in the truck when it was discovered that the boat was no longer following them as it should.

Anyhow, they showed back up in about 10-15 minutes to retrieve the boat and they both had to hang off of the tongue of the trailer to get it to come back down to the hitch.The husband then came around back and pulled the plug, and then drive off with the boat this time.

We followed out of the restuarant about 10 minutes after that and could still see the water trail all the way to the avalon beach exit on I 10.

The most interesting thing that I saw there however was a guy trying to crank a chain saw on the bow of his sailboat, never did get that saw running, to this day I still wonder what the hell he was gonna do with that saw if he ever got it started.


----------



## mdrobe2

Here are my stories, with regards to Mike K (Ultralite)for laughing at all of us while he sits on his dock sipping 'rita's. 

Best storyI ever had was East Pearl River in Slidell, LA. Good 'ole boy, like us, runs his bad azz bass boat up on his trailer, over the tongue, and through the back of his camper top on his truck. Smooth...

That motor sure made a lot of power, and he proved it to all of us that were laughing our arse's off watching his beer influenced self. 

Ialso broke the skeg off a nice outboard my dad owned by not trimming it up beforeI left, not to mention the timeI hooked up the chains without snapping the tongue lock down on the trailer ball. Sorry Dad! Good thing I remembered the chains!

I also dumped a john boat my grandmother gave me on Mobile Hwy. Good thing the Bellview VFD was in the area to help me!

Worst story- I believe the owner of The Swamp House slashed a tire on my trailer one night when he thought I launched without paying. At the time we lived on the water at the mouth of the Escambia River and I routinely put tens in the drop box there when I had no change. One night I was accosted by a man insisting I pay the fee when I had no cash. Well, I wasn't going to swipe my Visa down the guy's butt crack to pay and I knew I was ahead of the game soI just launched without paying, figuring the owner's would have found the big billsI left in the drop box and knowing I got no change would just forget it.I guess the guy in question was the owner, though he didn't ID himself as such, and someone slashed my tire with a knife in the sidewall. No hard feelings if the guy happens to read this post...I had a spare in the truck hoss. Good thing you did it while I was fishing so I didn't see you. Should have ID'd yourself.


----------



## Garbo

> *billyk (8/7/2008)*
> 
> The most interesting thing that I saw there however was a guy trying to crank a chain saw on the bow of his sailboat, never did get that saw running, to this day I still wonder what the hell he was gonna do with that saw if he ever got it started.


*That made my day better. I have chuckled since reading it the first time, and I may read it several more times. That is funny. *


----------



## seminolewind

I was at Fish River in Foley last summer waiting at the launch to pull the boat out of the water. Sat and watched a guy for 20 minutes try to load his pontoon boat on the trailer. He would throttle up get the boat on the bunks and when he reached the front of the trailer and let off the throttle the boat would float back in the water. I don't like to tell people how to do things with their boat but after 20 minutes I told him the trailer was to deep in the water to pull it out a few feet. He replied " this is how far I always back the trailer the tide is just high right now". :banghead


----------



## FlounderAssassin

> *seminolewind (8/7/2008)*He replied " this is how far I always back the trailer the tide is just high right now". :banghead


what a dumb ass! should require a boaters coarse to operate a boat including launching/recovering a boat for reasons just like this!


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *JoshH (8/6/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Clay-Doh (7/12/2008)*I seen some jackass back his truck down the ramp, load his catermerran, and go to pull out, but was outta gas. His buddies had to get some chain, and pull him, his truck, with his boat on the trailer out of the ramp.
> 
> I think Sniper and FishinFL got some pictures of that moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I know who that guy is too... :doh
> 
> hahaha
Click to expand...

Oh the stories that could be told. It's never a dull moment with the Hairy chested picture taker.:moon.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Hee hee!


----------



## Getsome




----------



## gocatchfish37

I seen the guy that wears a thong in his boat, he was paddling by galvez. it was funny to see other boats ride by him and take pics.


----------



## Ocean Man

Is it just me or is the guy bending over at the boat ramp puking? I know I would be if that was my truck and boat.


----------



## User1265

> *Ocean Man (8/7/2008)*Is it just me or is the guy bending over at the boat ramp puking? I know I would be if that was my truck and boat.


That guy is either crying or puking. Either one is a reasonable reaction to what just happened.


----------



## AUBuilder

Out on my dads boat down on Lake Tarpon just north of Tampa. Had a nice day on the late and came back to the boat ramp around 630 that evening. Saw a tow truck in the middle of the ramp with its cable running down into the water and a boat tied up to the dock. Right then I had a good idea what was going on. Hurried up and got my boat out on the other ramp, parked the truck and walked back over. Saw the tow truck driver wading in what looked to be chest deep water. Keep in mind the water in Lake Tarpon is black as night. Asked the tow man if there was anything I could do to help. Said he just got the cable hooked up to what felt like the bumper and "by the way I'm standing on the *roof* of this kids jeep cherokee". Apparently there was a serious drop off at the bottom of the ramp. Tow man proceeds to start reelin up the cable and the nose of the tow truck starts risin up off the ground. Got the front tires of the truck about a foot in the air and the tires slam back down when whatever he had hooked to let go. At this time the kid breaks down into tears as his dad stood there fuming. I figure my presence is just addin insult to injury so we load up and head out. That ramp was closed for the next two days until I heard they had to get divers and a crain to lift the jeep and trailer off the bottom. To this day I think about that jeep everytime I launch a boat. Seems to remind me to focus on what I'm doin and be extra careful. Ifeel bad for the kid. Don't think his dad soon let him forget that one.


----------



## slanddeerhunter

a 1972 robalo with a 2 1/2 foot long break in hull with water pooring out as the fella puts it back on trailer.

oh wait that was me:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## InTooDeep

We were at Shoreline about 6-7 years ago and my brother-in-law was putting my father-in-law's boat back on the trailer. I had backed the truck down and was waiting next to the pier to attach the hook. The next thing I know, there was a 20' highwall of water shooting from behind the boat and I nearly fell down laughing as I realized he hadtrimmed the outdrive all the way up before completely pinning the throttles. 

The guy who was tied up to the pier right behind us didn't find this quite so funny, as he was drenched from head to toe and we hadmanaged togive his electronics a nice bath as well. My brother in law apologized up & down and offered to run any damages through his insurance, but this guy was just ready to kill him.


----------



## slanddeerhunter

NEXT FUNNIEST WAS WE HAD JUST LOADED MY FRIENDS BOAT PULLED UP TO FINISH PREP TO PULL IT HOME MY BUDDY STOPPED RIGHT NEXT TO A BRAND NEW CHEVY TRUCK THE GUY WAS SITTING IN IT WITH THEWINDOW DOWN WAITING TO UNLOAD HIS BOAT AUOT BILGE WENT OFF AND FILLED HIS TRUCK UP MY BUDDY APOLOGIZED AND THE GUY JUST LAUGHED


----------



## Garbo

> *Getsome (8/7/2008)*


*Dang that's Bad. Kinda looks like Galvez Don't it. *


----------



## ted-hurst

I guess about a year ago my buddy and I are coming back to Sherman Cove and it's getting dark. As we head in we see a Sea Tow boat coming out and he is laughing so we ask him what's up. He tell us there's a Ford Explorer stuck on the ramp and we don't see the humor in this so we head in. When we get in we see the fire department with a hazmat barrier on one of the ramps next to a boat. Come to find the Explorer was totally submerged under the boat. I guess they were backing it in and ended up sinking the SUV. Of course now this is like a traffic accident, my buddy and I stay and watch Deep South Cranes come in and lift this SUV out. When they lift the Explorer out there's still water inside and it looks like a fish tank. I felt bad for the guy but this was pretty damn funny.

Ted


----------



## Hook

A couple of years ago at Shoreline Park there was a *seasoned *man "drunk" :mmmbeer and his girlfriend were in her boat coming to the dock. Well he had the bow about 3 feet from the middle of the ramp and stopped.Then he hitthe throttle which put the boat about 3 feet on the concrete. His reply to his girlfriend was " I am not use to your throttle.:doh The boat was a 16' with a single engine. Well they looked at each other, turned the boat around and went off.


----------



## Heller High Water

Two buddies and I were hunting a marsh in the Escambia River. The night prior to we had been doing a bit of drinking and had some blackened redfish. The next morning we got a late start and dint have time for bathroom breaks prior to leaving. About an hour into the hunt. My buddy decides he has to go. So he begs us to drive him over to the grass. I follow with "hold it, the big flocks are coming through." He says "ok, but after the next group of downed birds drop me of when you go to get them." So we shoot our next set of birds and proceed to take him to the grass. He jumps off the bow in his waders and starts heading into the grass, we start heading out to get the birds. Well we make it ten ft from the grass and he starts yelling! He has pulled his waders down and took and extra step to turn around and get positioned and SANK! The waders are now below the mud, bare butt exposed and hes hollering for someone to come help. NO WAY you crapped on yourself. The only thing we have to offer is a empty box that held shells, or the burlap that is covering the motor. He opps for the burlap, not a good idea, but then again how could it get any worse. Needless to say we laughed so hard at him stuck in the mud, waders completely submerged, butt hanging out, in 30degree weather, and still had the bathroom issue to handle. Hunting was done for the day, but our entertainment wasn't. Later that day the three of us decided to do some fishing, well buddy number two did almost the same exact thing that afternoon. What did we learn, DONT GET OUT OF THE BOAT IN THE MARSH! No matter how dry land looks it usually isnt!!


----------



## JG

My dad told me this one:

Guy was at the launch, trying to back off the trailer.....boat was hitting the sides, and all crooked, so he pulls up... still all crooked, no where near straight on the trailer. He continues to back off and on several times without ever having the boat straight. He was almost sideways on the trailer. His wife was in the truck yelling at him and by that time boat traffic had started to back up as it was *<U>later in evening. </U>*So my dad offers some help. The guy says "sure". So my dad gets in the water, pulls the boat straight on the trailer, hooks it to the trailer, cranks it up tight and locks it, tells the wife to pull up.......The guy then says very politely......"I 'ppreciate it man but..HICCUP.... I wuz tryin' to launch it" HA! The wife then procceeds to cuss her husband out, telling him to "git yo drunk ass in the truck... we're goin' home!!!!" I wish I could've seen that one myself!!!!


----------



## fishnfool

after years of Sherman Cove I can't even start to tell some of what I saw down there. We'd come in early on Sundays and sit out under the awning with ol' Bud Bell and he'd always say "now watch this retard try to hit the trailer" or something to that effect. We watched as more than one trailer axle got torn off the springs on the east ramp though....that was always the best for that AND good burnouts!!


----------



## floridays

Anybody remember when the stolen Jaguar was dumped in the water at Bayou Texar boat launch? I didn't get to see it, but I saw a couple pictures. I think it turned out to be quite an ordeal to get it out from the stories I heard.


----------



## ul412al

Here's a Bayou Texar one for ya. I was waiting to drop my boat in the water when I see an old couple start backing their brand new caddy down the ramp. Attached to the brand new caddy was a brand new 17 Whaler....and buddy did he have every new factory option on that thing. He backs the boat all the way to the water then promptly jacknifes it into the dock. This was evidently the objective....so that his old wife could get in the boat...which she did. The old man then decides to "launch" the boat. (Please remember that the boat is still jacknifed under the dock) After a few minutes of "power throttling" into the dock then forward on the trailer...he realizes there is not enough room to launch (imagine that). He proceeds to pull the boat back up the ramp, straighten the trailer out and try again.  Second attempt. The man backs the caddy down and gets the boat about half in the water. (By the way, the wife is still in the boat) He then climbs in the boat and "power throttles" the boat (which is still firmly attached to the trailer). Having no success he climbs out, gets in the caddy and proceeds to drive out of the ramp area and down the road.... At this point I can only assume he was heading to the dealership to give them their boat back....and yes, the wife was still in the boat.


----------



## Garbo

This is some good stuff.


----------



## captjimV.A.S

Well i cant tell a lie this is what happened to me.One day at the west side ramp at sherman cove 1995 i was putting in my 24 foot cobia 350 v8 inboard with a 1972 lincon continential mk 4.I back down he ramp and stop to go unhook the trailor from the boat,about then the lincon drops into reverse and proceeds to back down the ramp:hoppingmad,I jump out of the way to keep from being run over by my own car and as it goes by i jump in the window sit down and put the peddel to the floor,:doh the 460 cube big block takes off up the ramp:doh without the boat I look in the mirror and it's backing it's way down the dock and out into the lagoon so i jump out of the car and take off down the dock it looked to me like i could make it to the boat before it got away,but as i jumped for the bow it was clear that i was not going to make it.As i surfaced i looked back toward the ramp and see my car which was still in drive leaveing the parking lot and getting stuck on the island between the two main roads with the trailer still hooked up.By the time i retrieved the boat and tied up to the dock then walked out to get the car the MP'S were on the scene looking for the driver:reallycrying I was tempted to just walk away but when they saw me it was plain as day who the :looser was and helped me out and back to the parking lot.I loaded back up and went home:letsdrink and got hammered.


----------



## Tuna Man

That has to be one big BS storyoke How could all that S*** happen to one guy all at the same time. Hammered wouldn't of been the word if it had been me:banghead:banghead:banghead. I :clap:clap:clap your honesty.

By the way, back then Ford transmissions were noted for jumping into gear...I know that doesn't or didn't make you feel any better.:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## Nat

about a month ago at Galvez, we pull up to launch at 6:30 am and there is a white chevy crew cab P/U parked in front of the east ramp. To use the east ramp you had to pull in front of the west ramp and back down. 

Got back at 4:00 that afternoon and the truck was still parked right in front of the ramp.

All day everyone that launched had this obstacle in the way

I was suprised it wasn't towed away


----------



## BananaTom

Folly 1










Folly 2










Folly 3










Next










Next










Next










Next










Next


----------



## Wally's World

> *AUBuilder (8/7/2008)*Out on my dads boat down on Lake Tarpon just north of Tampa. Had a nice day on the late and came back to the boat ramp around 630 that evening. Saw a tow truck in the middle of the ramp with its cable running down into the water and a boat tied up to the dock. Right then I had a good idea what was going on. Hurried up and got my boat out on the other ramp, parked the truck and walked back over. Saw the tow truck driver wading in what looked to be chest deep water. Keep in mind the water in Lake Tarpon is black as night. Asked the tow man if there was anything I could do to help. Said he just got the cable hooked up to what felt like the bumper and "by the way I'm standing on the *roof* of this kids jeep cherokee". Apparently there was a serious drop off at the bottom of the ramp. Tow man proceeds to start reelin up the cable and the nose of the tow truck starts risin up off the ground. Got the front tires of the truck about a foot in the air and the tires slam back down when whatever he had hooked to let go. At this time the kid breaks down into tears as his dad stood there fuming. I figure my presence is just addin insult to injury so we load up and head out. That ramp was closed for the next two days until I heard they had to get divers and a crain to lift the jeep and trailer off the bottom. To this day I think about that jeep everytime I launch a boat. Seems to remind me to focus on what I'm doin and be extra careful. Ifeel bad for the kid. Don't think his dad soon let him forget that one.


Best part of this story is i know the tow truck driver. About half hour after you left he calls me in tears cause he cant stop laughing....


----------



## GatorDoc

My wife, myself , and a good friend of mine were waiting to load the boat on the trailer at Sherman Cove (I was off getting my truck and trailer)when a guy pulled up in his car to unload his boat. Hebacks the boat and trailer into the water but realizes that he has yet undone his winch strap, he jumps out of his car to undo the strap, but forgets to put the car in park :banghead. The car continues back and he runs back to stop the car, but at this time the water is up to his trunk.My wife and friend go to help along with a couple other guys. One of the guys asks "what kind of car is that?" Myfriend answers " A Submarine!" needless to say the guy that owns the car didn't find it very funny. 

GatorDoc


----------



## nic247nite

2 of the best things in life ..... fishin and ridin, what a way to combo the two... GOD BLESS AMERICA!:usaflag


----------



## cape horn 24

Years back I used to run the river in Selma Al. We put in at Selma city Marinathe local boat landing. It has two triple ramps which acenter floating dock thatwas a fuel dock at on time and at that time had wrap around piers, the marina was almost a circle in shape. I came infrom a day on the river and had already droppped off my passengers,while docking my boat on the furthest dock from the ramp 2older black gentlemen where putting in a jon boat with a 25hp merc. on the back, they dropped the boatoff the trailer in the middle ramp, parked the truck, got back in theboat shoved off and thenstarted pulling on that merc. It just wastn't in the mood to start, so they kept pulling all the whileI went to retrieve my truck and trailer, by the time I got back too the ramp the had drifted about 20' from thewaters edge, enough room for me to back in the middle ramp, still pulling on that merc, I made to my boat cranked up, waiting for them too move as they were directly behind my trailer.

Now, its good, the guydoing all the pulling has had enough, he stands up, plants his feet against the transom, licks his for better grip and pulls, the merc fires up and either it was in gear on he knocked itin gear. The boat takes off,wide open trottle,he falls down in the boat.He relizes he isheading for the center pier he turns the boat hard over to the right and then straightens back up, still wide open trottle, now he is going 180 degrees from starting postion and he relalizes he is now heading for the wrap around piers on the side of the marina, once again turns the boat hard over to the right, at this pointin time he is going in the same direction as he started. He has made a 360 degree circle in the confines of the ramps. 

Here's the problem, after his 2nd hard over he has manged to come to about 10' from the waters edge and what is in front of him now, MY TRAILER. He centers his boat on my fender well, still wide open trottle, and drives his boat on my trailer across my runners till his foot stops them very fast on my fender well, throwing both of themon the floor of the boat. By this time I had motored over to check on them. They are ok, and are looking around to see what just happened, it happened that fast. Guy in front grabs an oarand starts paddling not moving Itell them they are stuck on my trailer, youneed to get out of the boat and push your boatoff ofmy trailer. Guy in front looks down finds my runner ,steps out of boat on the runners pushes the boat off my trailer, gets back in, turns the boat towards the mouth of the marina and starts paddling, makes a few strokes on the oar when they pass bymy boat the driver says "Sorry about that Captain". Y'all ok I ask, "Yes sir captain" is the reply. Driver stands back up plants his foot, licks his fingers, pulls on that merc and guess what, it fires up at wide open trottle, he falls back down in the boat, regainscontrol of the boat and theyare heading for the mouth of the marina then exit the marina at wide open trottle. Never slowed down never seen them again.

Load up my boat, pull out of the water, trailer fenderhas small scratch and very small dent. I pull around to the trailer/dock store/bait store and decide an adult beverage would hit the spot right about now. As I walk in to the trailer the 4 or 5 locals that were already partaking of some adult beverages were rolling on the floor, tears running down their faces laughing uncontrolablely, that the damnest thing we ever saw, was there replyThe beverages were on the house.

BA


----------



## redfish99999

These are the reasons that I totally mind my business at a boat ramp..... 'Don't look left....'Don't look right.... If someone asks 'Did you catch anything???' my first thought is 'Hell Yes, i fish three days a week' but I always say "Naw, I didn't do any good'

The only time that I will intercede is when some fool is backing his boat into the waterwith children in the boat and the kids have their hands on the gunnel......... I couldn't stand to see a child get injured when the gunnel hits the dock....


----------



## FlounderAssassin

Just wanted to give this a bump...with it being winter time figured we all needed a good laugh


----------



## Garbo

> *billyk (8/7/2008)*When Nichols Seafood restaurant used to be over on Blackwater bay, we used to specifically ask to be seated in the rear, so we could watch the boat ramp.
> 
> One time, we watched this guy nose the bow of his boat up to the finger pier, and neatly discharge his wife, who then efficiently and expertly backed the trailer in to the water. The man with, equal expertise and precision, nudged the boat right up the trailer to his waiting wife, who clipped in the winch line to the eye on the bow, then eased the boat on up the ramp with the truck. Very nicely done, I don't even think she got her ankles wet.At the top of the ramp, they attached the stern straps to the trailer, a safety chain to the bow, and got back into the truck and began to drive off, like they had done this 1,000 times.
> 
> Then all of a sudden they stopped short and waved at some friends on the side walk heading into the restaurant. Well this somehow dislodged the tongue of the trailer from the ball on the hitch and the whole boat and trailer stode up on the stern of the boat. Funny thing was they drove off and never even noticed it was gone. That boat sat out there like that till they came back and got it about 10-15 minutes latter. I wonder what was said in the truck when it was discovered that the boat was no longer following them as it should.
> 
> Anyhow, they showed back up in about 10-15 minutes to retrieve the boat and they both had to hang off of the tongue of the trailer to get it to come back down to the hitch.The husband then came around back and pulled the plug, and then drive off with the boat this time.
> 
> We followed out of the restuarant about 10 minutes after that and could still see the water trail all the way to the avalon beach exit on I 10.
> 
> The most interesting thing that I saw there however was a guy trying to crank a chain saw on the bow of his sailboat, never did get that saw running, to this day I still wonder what the hell he was gonna do with that saw if he ever got it started.


*I have read this several times and still chuckle. Dang that's funny. *


----------



## Garbo

> *Garbo (12/17/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *billyk (8/7/2008)*When Nichols Seafood restaurant used to be over on Blackwater bay, we used to specifically ask to be seated in the rear, so we could watch the boat ramp.
> 
> One time, we watched this guy nose the bow of his boat up to the finger pier, and neatly discharge his wife, who then efficiently and expertly backed the trailer in to the water. The man with, equal expertise and precision, nudged the boat right up the trailer to his waiting wife, who clipped in the winch line to the eye on the bow, then eased the boat on up the ramp with the truck. Very nicely done, I don't even think she got her ankles wet.At the top of the ramp, they attached the stern straps to the trailer, a safety chain to the bow, and got back into the truck and began to drive off, like they had done this 1,000 times.
> 
> Then all of a sudden they stopped short and waved at some friends on the side walk heading into the restaurant. Well this somehow dislodged the tongue of the trailer from the ball on the hitch and the whole boat and trailer stode up on the stern of the boat. Funny thing was they drove off and never even noticed it was gone. That boat sat out there like that till they came back and got it about 10-15 minutes latter. I wonder what was said in the truck when it was discovered that the boat was no longer following them as it should.
> 
> Anyhow, they showed back up in about 10-15 minutes to retrieve the boat and they both had to hang off of the tongue of the trailer to get it to come back down to the hitch.The husband then came around back and pulled the plug, and then drive off with the boat this time.
> 
> We followed out of the restuarant about 10 minutes after that and could still see the water trail all the way to the avalon beach exit on I 10.
> 
> The most interesting thing that I saw there however was a guy trying to crank a chain saw on the bow of his sailboat, never did get that saw running, to this day I still wonder what the hell he was gonna do with that saw if he ever got it started.
> 
> 
> 
> *I have read this several times and still chuckle. Dang that's funny. *
Click to expand...


----------



## FlounderAssassin

i figured after this past weekend and with the blues show coming up it might prove entertaining to bump this back to the top. Thanks Telium Pieces (sp) for finding it for me!


----------



## true-king

Yep, it should! Everyone needs to bring their cameras.


----------



## 69Viking

I do my best to get in and out of the ramp as quickly as possible so I haven't seen too much craziness, especially putting in at Hurlburt Field. 

The one almost tragedy at the boat ramp was when I was selling my first boat, a Larson Cabrio 22' Cuddy. I myself never unhook the boat until it's over water. The guy I was selling it too wanted to pull it with his truck to make sure it could handle it. Well evidently it was his first boat and first time at the ramp. We were at Liza Jackson in FWB which isn't all that steep but still a good angle going down none the less. He apparently unhooked the boat before backing down the ramp, I didn't noticethat he did this.I'm in the boat ashe's backing the boat in and put my hand up when I think it's far enough in the water, he slams the brakes on and me and the boat going flying backwards into the water! Thankfully I had put the motor down and theonly thingthat scraped thecementwas the skeg since it was over water but went in rather fast! I'm pretty sure if that motor wasn't down the whole back portion of the boat would have scraped the cement. We took the boat out for a test drive and he loved it and ended up buying the boat as is!

I'm one of those guys that checks everything 2 or 3 times before I go but even then I've been lucky. I've arrived at the boat ramp after going 4 miles down 98 before only to find out I didn't lock thetrailer onto the ball. Onegood bump and thetrailer could have jumped off ball and I would have hadjust thechains trying to keep me attached to the trailer and boat. I now make that one of the things my son checks too! Oh, I've also learnedthat without a plug in my Nautic Star it still floats and runs rather good!You'll figure itthe plug is outwhenyougetto Crab Island and you notice the bilge keeps running! This is also oneof the things I have my soncheck too!

If you guys go to the Blue Angels on Saturday be careful out there! I'm stillnot sure ifI'm going to the craziness!


----------



## angus_cow_doctor

This is a great post! Bump....


----------



## cheeseman3

I agree, I had never seen it. I literally was in tears reading the third post of this thread.


----------



## John Becker

Not much beats my cousin. Cheap bastage will do anything to save a buck, and used steel "I" beams to build his own trailer. The guy built his trailer (in his own words) "for less than $75!" Unfortunately his trailer weighs about 1800 pounds....his 15' boat can't float it...



He's sunk that boat and lost 3 motors so far, because he has to use tie downs to keep the damn thing on the trailer at 70 down the freeway. Forgetting to take them off the boat, it goes down like a lead weight when backing it down the ramp!


----------



## FlounderAssassin

> *John Becker (7/7/2009)*Not much beats my cousin. Cheap bastage will do anything to save a buck, and used steel "I" beams to build his own trailer. The guy built his trailer (in his own words) "for less than $75!" Unfortunately his trailer weighs about 1800 pounds....his 15' boat can't float it...
> 
> He's sunk that boat and lost 3 motors so far, because he has to use tie downs to keep the damn thing on the trailer at 70 down the freeway. Forgetting to take them off the boat, it goes down like a lead weight when backing it down the ramp!


he would save a lot more money if he would just remember to take the damn straps off it at the boat ramp :doh


----------



## Weaver Brown

It didn't happen at a boat ramp and I didn't see it but I heard about it later. Three men that I hunt with sometimes in North Carolina were deer hunting one morning. All three had on insulated overalls with hoods. One of them had to use the woods so they stopped the truck and let him out. When he got back in the truck one of them said "I smell poop." They stopped again and the guy got out to check his boots to see if he had stepped in anything. When he got back in the truck the driver said "You have poop in your hood."


----------



## konz

HAHA I got one that does involve me. My cousin and I decided to go hit up the river for some brim one day in December. We launched at Carpenters Park in Milton and fished for a couple of hours.........well we have one basket full of fish and decide to go get some lunch. My cousin is driving the boat (a 16' river boat, tiller). Well we motor up to the dock and instead of tieing the boat to a cleat on the dock, I figure I'll just hold on and climb out. Well I grab the doc and the boat starts to move.......in less than 2 seconds I went from fisherman to man bridge. Feet in the boat and me holding on to the dock. I'm screaming for him to start the boat but he's too busy laughing his ass off. Needless to say I fell in......water over my head and ICE cold! Water temperature knocked the wind out of me. I remember running under water (yes running b/c I didn't even think to swim.....lol) and run to the truck throwing clothes off as I go. 

Spent an hour picking 17 splinters out of my hand......but we did get some food, I changed clothes, and we filled up another basket..........


----------



## angus_cow_doctor

I don't think anyone has added this one yet. This was captain george at shoreline back in 2008.


----------



## bamachem

OUCH. Wasn't that due to the "Park" pin in the transmission breaking or something?


----------



## angus_cow_doctor

That was the rumor that was floating around. There was a whole post about it.


----------



## FlounderAssassin

:bump


----------



## Jhoe

> *angus_cow_doctor (7/8/2009)*I don't think anyone has added this one yet. This was captain george at shoreline back in 2008.




WTF is that guy hanging off a pylon like a monkey for? does he plan on picking up the 5800 lbs avalanche or wtf? what a donkey.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor

That is the monkey coming out in him. He had that prehensile tail hid out behind the post. 

I honestly think he did not want to miss out on so much as one second of the unfolding drama. He was intent on being monkey number 1.

On an unrelated note, don't you just know that tow truck operators hate to get a call of something like that. They are forced to get in the water, and get saltwater on the tow cables and those nice looking tow trucks. I can't see an upside for them.


----------



## Jhoe

> *angus_cow_doctor (7/9/2009)*That is the monkey coming out in him. He had that prehensile tail hid out behind the post.
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly think he did not want to miss out on so much as one second of the unfolding drama. He was intent on being monkey number 1.
> 
> 
> 
> On an unrelated note, don't you just know that tow truck operators hate to get a call of something like that. They are forced to get in the water, and get saltwater on the tow cables and those nice looking tow trucks. I can't see an upside for them.




charging you out the ass.



You know, that picture is full of Fail, look at that sailboat. look at the ONE croc sitting on the dock. one dude that can't even watch, a dude hanging off a pylon, and one dude practically jumping on someones back. atleast the dude in the middle is just looking at him like he is a dumbass


----------



## angus_cow_doctor

By the way, that sailboat is STILL there, still beached and no owner in sight. You would think FWC or the Coast guard would be involved and get it removed, but no one seems to care. No navigational lights, of course.

I guess someone will have to hit it before any action is taken.

I bet it would make a great inshore reef. Tow it to deep water and Let-er-go!.....

Anybody want to be a Robert Turpin mini-me?


----------



## Jhoe

That sailboat has free lead written all over it. lol.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor

How many pounds of lead do you think would be in that keel??

How loud do you think a chainsaw would be on the sound at midnight?


----------



## Jhoe

who cares how loud it is. the owner would have to show up to press charges right? or claim damages. haha. I'm with you though. It's time we turn it into a private PFF inshore reef


----------



## angus_cow_doctor

Who has the biggest boat on here? Need some bungee tow straps to help slingshot it out of the mud, then tow it to better location.....

BananaTom has a big boat......


----------



## Jhoe

It's time the kayakers unite! with our powers combined....







we can waste a morning.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor

While I am at it, I guess I should include these pics. Not at boat ramp, but what the heck....


----------



## angus_cow_doctor

If only we had Super Kayaker! Able to leap docks with a single bound! Able to tow commercial fishing vessels for hundreds of miles back to port! His only weakness is fig newtons, which reduce him to a pile of quivering goo.


----------



## Jhoe

That pile of quivering goo makes amazing chum btw.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor

Not to mention good gear oil, good antifreeze, and personal lubricant....


----------



## Bonsaifishrman

> *angus_cow_doctor (7/9/2009)*How many pounds of lead do you think would be in that keel??
> 
> How loud do you think a chainsaw would be on the sound at midnight?




That boat has been sitting there for a few years now and has had all kinds of people going on board regularly stripping it of any value. There may be a condemned tag on it and it would be finders keepers to take/haul it away.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor

How much do those sailboat keels weigh???

I guess a big reciprocating saw would saw the lead pretty easily into chunks.


----------



## Garbo

GREAT READ.


----------



## MGuns

> *one big one (7/13/2008)*No one has mentioned Sherman Cove Boat ramp when people would back too far off the ramp & get their trailer stuck as it dropped off the ramp & then snatch the axle's off their trailer.... we used to get off work & go there to have a beer & watch, saw it many times, some would let you help by getting on the boat & lifting trailer with anchor & rope from their bow or getting in water, but some damn yankee's wouldn't won't your help, so we would just laugh our ass off until it was dark & one of our wife's showed up looking for our ass ............ too funny......... NADEP 1980-1995. Had to be there...


<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Seen that happen quite a few times over the years; especially at low tide. Not too bad with a small trailer that a couple of guys could lift but when it?s a big trailer forget it. You need to be aware of where the drop offs are on the ramps at <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Sherman</st1lace></st1:City>?s Cove.


----------



## SaltAddict

We were fishing the pass & we overheard one of the guides on the phone with his buddy. He lost his outboard & was finishing his charter by trolling motor. Needless to say a trip back to shoreline park via trolling motor wasn't gonna happen. He was asking his buddy on the phone to come get him. We offered because we were headed that way. He declined (I'm thinking he had time left on the charter). We headed back to the ramp (only to get a jacket out of the truck). While on approach we see a crowd on two of the three docks. All are staring into the west launch. We are about twenty yards from the docks when up pops a Chevy Avalanche attached to a trailer being towed up by a wrecker. 



Plot thickens... a couple hours go by & I am trailered up pulling down my street. My roommate had a call in to have his beemer towed to the shop. Tow truck had my drive blocked. Tow truck driver apologizes & says "I would have been here earlier but I had to go home and change clothes after swimming to get this truck outta the water!" I thought he looked familiar. 



Now if you stuck with the story this long.. the guy in the Avalanche (I was told) was the intended rescuer of the guide in the pass!


----------



## chevymangabe

> *wetaline (7/12/2008)* Ok, this isn't a boat ramp story, but it is damn funny, a bit long but funny as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> My father in law, we'll call him Chuck, and his son, we'll call him Alan, fish bass tournys in N GA. They fish from a 21' Bullet bass boat with a 300hp Mercury Pro Max. This boat will run an honest to god, gps checked, 95 mph, with two people anda tournement load. He loves this boat as much as anyone ever could. This is important later. The tourny is a monday night version, 6-11pm, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> About an hour into the fishing the conversation starts:
> 
> 
> 
> Chuck: Man, my stomach kinda hurts.
> 
> 
> 
> Alan: You need to go up in the woods to $h!t ?
> 
> 
> 
> Chuck: Nah, I'll be all right.
> 
> 
> 
> So they keep fishing. About another 30 min, and Chuck says " pull the trolling motor, I gotta go!!!" Alan pulls the tm and Chuck is already on the hotfoot (gas pedal on a bass boat so you can drive with both hands) and letting the big merc eat!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wide open throttle to the back of a cove, and Chuck is out of the seat while the boat is still up on the pad. Running to the bow, chuck jumps and goes airborn, about the time the boat runs up on the bank, and heads for the woods. Alan is thinking, "damn, he must of had to GO! "
> 
> 
> 
> Ten minutes go by and Chuck comes out of the woods, not looking so good. He pushes the boat off the bank and off they go. A minute later:
> 
> 
> 
> Alan: " I smell shit"
> 
> 
> 
> Chuck: " no you don't"
> 
> 
> 
> Alan: "the hell I don't" So they start looking. Chuck has already cut his underwear off and left them in the woods. The offending material is whats still left in the jeans. It seams that the impact of jumping off the boat was more than he could handle. He knew the undies were toast, but didn't realize that the jeans were fouled also. So he takes them off and rinses himself and jeans in the lake. Then is standing there with a jacket around his waist, no pants, two more hours of fishing and a boat ramp that is going to be full of all his friends at the end of the tourny. He can't let that happen so he gets on the cell phone and calls his wife:
> 
> 
> 
> Chuck: " Honey, do you love me? "
> 
> 
> 
> wife: " Yeah, why? "
> 
> 
> 
> chuck: " I need you to bring me some underwear and a pair of pants, and not ask why" "Can you meet me at so-and-so boat ramp?" "ok, see you there in 15 min."
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Alan was the only witness to the actual incedent and was threatened with his life if he ever told anyone, so naturally, we all know the whole story. The next day at work, Alan got on the intercom and paged " Doo Doo Brown, you're needed in your office please" and the rest is history. It's even funnier when Alan tells it while Chuck is around!


Where in North GA are you from? I'm from Canton, and I love fishing Carter's And Allatoona.


----------



## Ivarie

It's all about the gearing. HP doesn't matter. It amazes me how many people think it's all HP.


----------



## WarEagle78

Two boats side by side at the ramps. Both pulled out of the water at the same time. Both boaters forgot to raise the lower unit. Both boaters needed their transoms repaired.


----------



## BandGun

Once atGalvez Landing.. watched this guy keep trying to pull up to the dock.. had his girlfriend on board.. current was going pretty good... he would come in to fast, gun it, do a loop and try it all over again. Everytime he did this and got close the girlfriend would reach for the dock but he was going so fast she would lean back into the boat (self preservation, cant blame her) and he would curse and gun it around again. Well now he started taking his inability to handle his boat out on her everytime he got close to the dock. After about the 10th attempt he got real close and she jumped about 3 feet onto the dock and sat down with her back to the water. He was cursing up a storm. She ignored him and pulled out her cell phone. He continued to make loops in the water and curse and of course nobody would go help him. Ten minutes later 4 or 5 big young men show up. One was her brother from the discussion we heard. They helped him dock and put the boat on the trailer and gave him an attitude adjustment. I thought he was going to get beat down but it didn't happen.


----------



## Realtor

"Me tryin to get the boat back on the trailer after for getting to put the drain plug in." i guess i "entertained" the sherman cove crowd for a few minutes...... They gave me the "Golf Clap" when it was over....... Thanks fellas.


----------



## FlFrayedKnot

<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">I provided some amusement at Hurricane one day in the '80's.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">I was fishing with my Navy buddy and neither of us could back a trailer at ALL. <o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Had a MWR jon boat with no motor on the trailer and after I failed to back it to the ramp a few times my partner got in to try. <o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">On the second or third attempt it was really close but the trailer started kinking sideways.<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"> The onlookers that were enjoying the show and laughing stopped laughing when I called to my partner to hold it; stepped in behind the trailer and grabbed the back of the jon boat. Picked it and the trailer it was still strapped to up and walked it sideways until it was aligned straight on the ramp. <o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Called to my partner to back it on in and he did. I might not be able to back up a trailer, but I can lift one with a 14 ft jon boat on it! LOL


----------



## eli17

I didn't witness this, but I did see the aftermath. I few years ago, when snapper season still opened in April, me and 2 buddies would always go out on Thursday or Friday to avoid the opening weekend crowd. Well, the buddy that owned the boat told us to meet him at Bayou Texar ramp at 5:30 a.m., and this guy would always show up early and have the boat in the water ready to go. So, I get there about 5:20 and I see him out in the Bayou driving the boat back towards the ramp, and I assumed the boat wasn't running right or something... maybe he'd taken it for a little ride. When he pulls up I noticed he's stripped down to his undies, and keep in mind this is in April and still a little chilly. I immediately start laughing and ask what the hell happened. He told me when he lauched the boat solo he always disconnects the winch line from the bow eye and ties a bow line from the boat to the trailer, so the when he backs down and bumps the boat off the trailer, he puts the truck in park, pulls the boat back to him, and then ties it to the dock. Well, he forgot to tie to bow line to trailer and when he "bumped" the boat off the trailer, he "bumped" itout into the middle of the Bayou and had to go for a swim to get it. He wa freezing his butt so he sat in truck awhile with the heater on, but we did go fishing.


----------



## Garbo

Another GREAT Read. 

Thanks for the great Stories.


----------



## Parker32

Years ago I got irritated with a guy launching his brand, spankin' new 20 plus foot Ranger Bassboat. Absolutely beautiful rig. But he was taking forever and we were waiting patiently for a few minutes until we realized he had no clue of what he was doing. He had everything dis-connected...except... the transom tie-downs.

Normally, I would have given a heads up but just couldn't help letting him figure it out on his own. He put in and out of the water at least 3 times and failing each time. I think on the 4th time, he walked around and finally cautiously put his finger on one of the straps, unlatched it and the other, then life was good.

But I've seen others have rigs come dis-connect and roll into the water, then others go in...vehicle and all. On another rough day on Sardis Lake in Mississippi, I saw a bass boat flip while waiting to load. But the Ranger guy took the cake because he had this incredibly expensive, top notch rig without a clue of how to use it.


----------



## maxcyr65

i would say watching my buddies pull out their 16 ft G3 centerconsol, and the driver was in reverse when he tried to pull the boat out of the water. needless to say he went backwards very fast


----------



## redeyes

Funny thread.
Years ago a a buddy calls me up and says he can use his boss's boat and asks if I want to go fishing. We hitch it to my truck and head to Cotton Bayou ramp. Neither of us having ever used this boat before were unfamiliar with the trailer which has a bunch of little black rollers everywhere instead of bunks. We load our gear and he unhooks it from the trailer and I start to back down the ramp. He starts to scream FLOOR IT when it begins ro role off the trailer. I realize whats happening and punch it to the floor and then lock the brakes up just as my bumper is about to go under water. The boat gets launched like a backwards torpedo out into the middle of the bayou and took an huge wave over the stern. We laughed our asses off because nothing was broken and then went to the pass and caught a pile of reds.


----------



## bigrick

Here's some good falls


----------



## FishWalton

Garbo: You really got something started with these stories. I laughed and laughed so much I decided to see if the Texas Fishing Forum might be interested in something similar. So I posted a link to PFF and this thread. Here is the start of the Texas stories.http://texasfishingforum.com/forums...gonew/1/Funniest_thing_you_ever_saw_at#UNREAD

Great job getting this started!!

I'm headed to Texas next week for a month of relaxing and fishing


----------



## Garbo

fishwalton said:


> Garbo: You really got something started with these stories. I laughed and laughed so much I decided to see if the Texas Fishing Forum might be interested in something similar. So I posted a link to PFF and this thread. Here is the start of the Texas stories.http://texasfishingforum.com/forums...gonew/1/Funniest_thing_you_ever_saw_at#UNREAD
> 
> Great job getting this started!!
> 
> I'm headed to Texas next week for a month of relaxing and fishing


 
*Thanks for the kind words but I don't think I would be the one that deserves them. *

*I love this thread too. I have shown it to several people that busted a gut reading it. *


*Great Thread. *


----------



## Orangebeach28

I guess I'll take my medicine....

So my wife and I bought our first boat this last February. Now, having read this forum for years, I've seen many a' story about boat ramp disasters. So, I was extra careful when we caught one of those unseasonably warm days in February when we got our first chance to splash the boat. So...off to Mobile Bay we went. Keep in mind, I had NEVER launched a boat by myself in my life (forgive me, I'm from Birmingham). So the first ramp we went to I ran down my mental checklist. Plug in, buoys out, etc...I gave my wife the a rope tied to the bow cleat so she walk down the dock as I launched the boat. Well, at the first ramp a low tide and and a North wind had pushed enough water out of Mobile bay to make it too shallow to launch. Motoring off the trailer made me nervous, so I wisely chose to cruise down to Fairhope for a better ramp. 
Once there, I was strarting to get impatient. I lined up to launch, got out and gave the same rope to my wife, and backed on in. Unfortunately, I had untied that rope from the bow cleat to adjust a buoy at the first launch. So, picture my wife standing on the end of the pier holding a rope that's attached to nothing. The boat slips off the trailer and she starts hollering oh #[email protected]$ oh @#[email protected]#$ I put the car in park just in time to see our boat slipping out into the bay. Have you ever swum in Mobile Bay in February? 

I have. It sucks. 

To make matters worse, my neighbor who I don't get along with, happened to be Mountain Biking by right then, in full spandex (flaming). You don't know what humiliation is until you're swimming after your boat in February and a man in spandex ask you if you need a hand.


----------



## on the rocks

> To make matters worse, my neighbor who I don't get along with, happened to be Mountain Biking by right then, in full spandex (flaming). You don't know what humiliation is until you're swimming after your boat in February and a man in spandex ask you if you need a hand.


I think I might have paid money to see this unfold....:yes:


----------



## tabasco40

A few months ago, a friend and I launched his boat at night from the launch there by the Graffiti Bridge in Pensacola. While I was parking the truck my friend took a leak from his boat about 20 feet from shore. When I got in the boat he asked me if there were people in this red car parked right next to the shore and I said yes there were two people in it. My friend peed in the open directly facing a car with 2 people in it about 20 feet away.


----------



## Johnms

Whats amazing bout this one is that it actually works.

http://youtu.be/3FshOpPqj88


----------



## Basscat11

This one i didnt see i did lol. We were all camping on escambia river and for some reason i decided to tie my bow rope to my truck. Sometime during the night and a few beer later i decided to make a store run. Well i got in the truck went to take off and it wouldnt go but a couple ft and get in a bind i was lake wat the heck so i backed up and floored it. Well i felt a stretch and then nuttin. I said wat the hell and got out as all my friends were laughing i looked back and my 17.5 bass tracker was dry docked lol to top it off now my name is skipper lol


----------



## jplvr

My first, and favorite story came when I was just a kid and it didn’t happen at a public boat ramp. My dad bought this old, heavy, tri-hull boat about 14-15’ long. It was the boat I learned to fish on when I was 9-10 years old. We had a cabin on the lake my grandfather built when they moved him in the 50’s while building the dam for Lay Lake. It was at the top of a sharp incline, just off the main channel near Okamo Marina. My father owned an old, 2 wheel drive pick-up I called Fred and with the chert driveway, he was worried about getting the truck stuck at the bottom where we had just put in a concrete pad for the boat ramp. 

My uncle was there that first day, for the first launch of my little boat into the lake. They backed Fred about halfway down the hill to a point my father thought was far enough. After what was probably a couple of beers and much discussion, I heard my dad say, “What we’re going to do is pick the trailer up off the hitch, and guide it down the driveway to the water.” My mom and I were standing there and just earlier in the day, we were filming each other skiing. I remember asking her, “Mom, do you think I should get the camera,” but before I could even get the word ‘camera’ out of my mouth, the fun had begun.

It didn’t take long for it all to happen, but it did all happen in slow motion for me. My father lifted the boat off the hitch and from what I remember, it shot off down the driveway like it had a jet pack attached next to the trolling motor. My dad ran along, holding the front of the boat and trying to guide it as straight as possible. My uncle had other ideas, grabbing the winch like he had a bull by the horns, sticking his feet out in front of him with his ass on the ground, doing all he could to wrestle the beast to a stop. Naturally, he was unsuccessful with only a case of the red ass to show for his troubles, standing up and slapping it like it was on fire once the action subsided.

Surprisingly no one was hurt and my little boat sailed off into the lake with what seemed like a perfect launch. My mother and I still talk about that to this day, just knowing we missed out on a pile of cash from America’s Funniest Home Videos because we weren’t given enough time to grab the video camera and turn it on.


----------



## jplvr

When I first heard what was to happen, I expected this second story to unfold in a similar manner. My buddy was getting married and we secretly planned a bachelor party. His fiancee knew everything, but he just thought my friend and I showed up unexpectedly to ride jet skis in Pensacola on a random Friday night. My other friend and I discussed the fact that I had a Seadoo I never road with a double trailer, which he wanted to take back to Biloxi along with his ski. In my mind, I expected him to show up with his Waverunner on its single trailer which we'd load on the double, putting his single trailer in the back of his pick-up for the drive home.

My friend had another plan. In his front yard at home, he had a large tree. Apparently he and his neighbor tied a cradle for his 3 seater around the hull, throwing a rope over a large branch of the tree. They tied the other end to the truck, pulling the ski up enough to maneuver into the bed of the pick-up truck. Surprisingly that all worked fine, from what I was told, but I still wasn't happy we were going to have to pick that thing up off the bed of the pick-up to launch it the next morning. When I expressed this to my buddy, he said, "No, I'm just going to back up to the ramp, throw it in reverse and slam on the brakes before I hit the water."

I'll be damned if it didn't work, but I was naturally skeptical. Later, his truck ended up in canal behind his house because "the dog must have kicked it in gear" after being left in the truck, but I was positive we were going to be calling a tow truck to retrieve his boat from the water at the ramp at Woodlawn Beach that day.

3rd one isn't quite as funny, but I had just purchased my first boat and was putting it in Lake Martin. Now, I had been around boats since I was a kid, but honestly, that was probably the first time I was launching one solo. I pulled up to the ramp to see a guy in a nice Tahoe with a brand new Seadoo trailer on a single trailer. He must have jack-knifed that thing 20 times, pulling further away from the water each time he reset. I finally had the boat cover off, straps undone, and was now waiting in line in front of about 15 other people. I walked over to the guy and asked if I could help and he just motioned to the driver's side door like, "Let's see if you can do it." A couple of minutes later, I was parking his truck and after exiting the vehicle, I received a standing ovation from the crowd.


----------



## jplvr

K, one more. Not mine and the fun didn't happen at a ramp.

A friend of mine has a business partner who is an exceptional bass fisherman. Back in the 80's, he used to fish lots of tournaments around Alabama. One night, they are up on Smith Lake, which I don't think they knew very well. Anyway, way after dark, they either decide to head back to the ramp or to another fishing spot. I can't remember who was driving the boat, but the way he tells the story, once they got it on plane, they could see this little light off in the distance where the dock they intended to hit was. As it turned out, it wasn't a light and wasn't off in the distance as there was an island with a coke can sitting on top of a pole directly ahead. He says they hit the island doing 50 or more, running the boat way up onto land. Luckily, nothing was damaged badly but their pride, and they eventually pushed it back into the water.

Fast forward to the ramp, and I can't remember the exact name of the island, but as they loaded the boat on the trailer, he heard a guy talking rather loudly to one of his buddies, "Billy, you won't believe what I saw. Some jackass hit Goat Island doing about 60. Funniest thing I ever saw." My buddy's business partner claims he didn't miss a beat, saying, "Yep, lots of idiots on the water these days."

...or two... I think I'm done after this one:

I was taking my boat out of the water one day at the lake and a conversation. A man was taking his bass rig out of the lake at the same time when another guy walked up to talk boats. He asked the guy how fast he ran the machine and he replied, "I usually do a little over 90 down the water." I was intrigued, so I slowed everything down just to eavesdrop. The first guy says, "Damn, I have that exact same boat and motor, but every time I get it close to 70, it gets "all squirrely" on me." The second guy immediately says, "hell, they all do that. You gotta hammer on through it and it smooths out once you git 'er going over 80." The first guy thanked the second and I've always feared for my life on that lake since.


----------



## jplvr

Some of the people in this thread are doing it all wrong. You can avoid those bathroom mishaps if you just install one of these on the front of your boat:


----------



## Aquahollic

I watched a guy at Postal Point on Eglin attempt to load his boat on the trailer by himself. He pulled up to the dock, tied his boat off (dock line from front cleat, thrown over a dock post, and re-attached to rear cleat) and went and got his truck. I asked him if he needed a hand and he told me "No, I got this. I do it all the time". He then winched the boat onto the trailer, got in his truck, and attempted to drive up the ramp. I hear this extremely loud pop and look over to see that he had never removed the dock line from around the post on the dock. That loud pop was his cleats getting ripped out of the hull. I had to walk away because I was trying not to laugh. I thought to myself, that's got to be expensive if he does this all the time.


----------



## catchenbeatsfishen

Dang, don't let my wife see that. She will want to "accessorize" my boat...then there won't be any getting away without her...


----------



## CurDog

The best one or should I say the worse one, was in Alabama. These 2 guys had a nice 21' Robalo cc, w/150hp outboard. They walked around the boat, with a clipboard w/check list, in hand. 
1st guy calls out; Life jackets, anchor, anchor rope, oar paddle, flares, boat plug, ff, bait, fishing poles, net, cooler, etc...(long list they had). Each time he calls out an item on the list, the other guy calls out "check", as 1st guy marks it off the list. 
This was funny in it's self, as I've never witnessed 2 goobers doing this before. I figured they were just 2 goobers with a new boat, and no experience. 
Well, 1st guy, after ensuring they hadn't forgot anything, gets in the truck. 2nd guy stays in the boat, and stands ready at the helm. 
The driver starts backing the boat down the STEEP ramp, (still 40 plus feet from the water) 2nd guy puts his hand in the air as if saying STOP. Driver hits the brakes, the boat "rolls" off the trailer onto the gravel blacktop. It skids about 12-15' before stopping.
Yes, the trailer had "Rollers" instead of "runners". 
Yes, the boats hull and motors prop was damaged. 
No, they didn't go fishing that day. 
And Yes, they took the cable hook off the front eyelet, before backing up. Why? I guess it was because neither had any boating experience. 
Funny? Not for them at the time, but I'm sure they're laughing about it now, looking back..... 
But I was LMAO then, and now when I think about it.


----------



## reefcreature

years ago i use hang out at jim fish camp. early one morning a guy came in to pay for the launch and leaves. a few minutes later he comes back says that he is not being allowed to launch. and he was told that he was because he had paid is fee. he goes on to say that the ramp was blocked and the offender won't move. we walk down to the ramp to see what he was talking about and it was a 10-12 foot alligator stretched across the ramp. well the owner which was an older short lady said i'll be right back. ok, so i'm thinking she is getting a gun or calling the game warden. nope she brings back a straw broom. well we all started to laugh. but it didn't deter her she calmly walked down to the gator and started to smack it with this broom. after a few whacks the gator slid on down the ramp and swam off. she said that the gator does it from time to time. so she'll have to go down and shew it off.


----------



## OHriverrat

I have to add this one. I live in Ohio so obviously we have colder winters. Anyway we hunt ducks on the Ohio river. One morning several years ago we were launching my 14 foot Jon boat with my 1953 evinrude 15 horse outboard to a creek that goes out to the river. It was about 10 degrees that morning and we crunching some thin ice putting the boat in. In the winter they pull out the docks so they don't get crushed by the ice. Without anything to tie off on, I usually stood in the waist deep water (wearing waders) and fired up the motor while my buddy parked the truck. Second pull, she fired right up.... In reverse! I managed to grab the bow, but I'm slowly being pulled deeper and deeper. I'm yelling for my buddy to help andI look up the ramp to see him rolling around on the ground laughing.He finally helped and it turned out OK. But it took a long time before I could find the humor...


----------



## sisca

I saw a boat on the pull a truck that rolled at high speed until the boat apart and the truck had left a boat on the roadside.


----------



## ConJe

Hello from TN! I just started reading this post and as soon as I started reading Private Pilot's story, I thought I was going to fall on the floor! Many years ago, I had attempted to back my bf's trailer into the water, after a day of him and his friends fishing. After about a half a dozen attempts and jack-kniving, everyone got tired of waiting for me to move and came over to the trailer, lifted it up and set it back down straight so my bf could load his boat! Talk about embarrassing... I still thing about that every time I'm near a ramp!

CJ

(Great site!)


----------



## FishGolfDrink

JG said:


> My dad told me this one:
> 
> Guy was at the launch, trying to back off the trailer.....boat was hitting the sides, and all crooked, so he pulls up... still all crooked, no where near straight on the trailer. He continues to back off and on several times without ever having the boat straight. He was almost sideways on the trailer. His wife was in the truck yelling at him and by that time boat traffic had started to back up as it was *<U>later in evening. </U>*So my dad offers some help. The guy says "sure". So my dad gets in the water, pulls the boat straight on the trailer, hooks it to the trailer, cranks it up tight and locks it, tells the wife to pull up.......The guy then says very politely......"I 'ppreciate it man but..HICCUP.... I wuz tryin' to launch it" HA! The wife then procceeds to cuss her husband out, telling him to "git yo drunk ass in the truck... we're goin' home!!!!" I wish I could've seen that one myself!!!!


HAHAHAHAH this one is my favorite


----------



## MrFish

Years ago, my dad and I had to take a bass boat out of the boat house on Lay Lake and take it to get the foot repaired. There was no way to get a truck around to the boat house, so we strap the boat to the trailer and lower it into the water. After that we unhook the winch cable.
My dad drives around to the ramp while I motor across to the ramp with the trolling motor. As luck would have it, the public launch was filling up. You can imagine the look on some of their faces when my dad backs just a truck down the ramp. He's sitting there as I'm pulling closer. About 90% of the people there stopped what they were doing and stared. Obviously wondering how we were going to get this bass boat into the bed of the truck.
You should have seen their faces when we hook a strap to the trailer hitch and I reach under the water with the other end. That boat came out of the water with the trailer strapped on and you could tell they just thought they saw the two dumbest people on the planet.
I'm sure there are still people telling that story.


----------



## Splittine

Here is a goodie. Almost 18,000 views


----------



## Seachaser 186

as Ron White says...."you can't fix stupid"


----------



## Kim

Found this one online.


----------



## 192

dumbass--how the hell does that happen?


----------



## FLbeachbum

If you don't know that kind of mishap you don]t know Jack......Daniels.


----------



## drifterfisher

MrFish said:


> Years ago, my dad and I had to take a bass boat out of the boat house on Lay Lake and take it to get the foot repaired. There was no way to get a truck around to the boat house, so we strap the boat to the trailer and lower it into the water. After that we unhook the winch cable.
> My dad drives around to the ramp while I motor across to the ramp with the trolling motor. As luck would have it, the public launch was filling up. You can imagine the look on some of their faces when my dad backs just a truck down the ramp. He's sitting there as I'm pulling closer. About 90% of the people there stopped what they were doing and stared. Obviously wondering how we were going to get this bass boat into the bed of the truck.
> You should have seen their faces when we hook a strap to the trailer hitch and I reach under the water with the other end. That boat came out of the water with the trailer strapped on and you could tell they just thought they saw the two dumbest people on the planet.
> I'm sure there are still people telling that story.


Its 11:30 PM and I just about woke the whole house when I read this one.


----------



## Starlifter

I was at the Navarre Beach Boat Ramp on a Sat. afternoon almost
2 springs ago waiting to gain access to a lane. This couple was about to trailer their jet-ski. The lady was backing the trailer, and she wasn't paying attention to the trailer getting away from here. Before she knows it she jack-knifes the trailer causing it to flip over, as well as the trailer even rips off the hitch's ball as it was flipping over.

She had that deer in the headlights look just after the trailer jack-knifed and flips. Luckily the jet-skis were still in the water, because if they would have been in the process of launching them I would have busted out laughing so hard that the whole ramp would have heard me; just as the jet-skis fiberglass shatters all over the place.

I too have made some dumb-headed moves in life, but seeing someone else do this was priceless!


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe

A pic is worth a thousand words. This is me helping the unfortunate.
_*SORRY SITE WON'T LET PICS LOAD !!!! i WILL TRY AGAIN.*_


----------



## BigKing6

Somehow after a thousand boat launches, I've never seen any fiascos. However one day at Steinhatchee boat ramp, with five boats waiting to launch, the middle one, owned by a big old boy from Georgia, cranked his 150-horse Mercury and just idled it right there on the road for 10 minutes. I look around and there's no water hose going to his engine...People are staring at him. I couldn't resist, walked up and said, "You didn't like your water pump very much, did you?"

Here's a picture someone took of a boat ramp miscue.


----------



## junglegoober

That last pic just gave my whole office a laugh. How do you think he solved this dilemma? I think he probably had to push it back in the water with his truck and give his fiberglass guy a call ;-b


----------



## wackydaddy

I'd have to say a Dodge Ram 1500 pulling out a 22ft walk-through boat (not a very large boat) at the ramp in Marler Park on Okaloosa Island. Granted there was some sand on the ramp, most other vehicles don't have trouble pulling their boats out, some larger some smaller. All he was doing was spinning his right rear tire in the sand, so he backed up further down the ramp to hopefully gain traction, and again spinning tires and couldn't get back to where he started. There was a Toyota Tacoma 2x4 driving by with no trailer and the guy yelled out to the Toyota driver asking if he had a chain. Of course he did, a few minutes later the Toyota Tacoma was pulling both Dodge and boat/trailer up the ramp.
I'm sure glad I could help that fella out that day.:thumbup:


----------



## BigKing6

Here's another guy having a bad day, either before or after the boat ramp. When you stop on a dime, your boat keeps going.


----------



## Burnt Drag

This happened about 5 years ago. I'll not name anyone. The fellow in question asked a mutual friend what he'd do if it was hard to get the boat off the bunk boards. He told this genius (mensa member) to spray silicon onto the carpet of his boards. He launched the boat and when he pulled the trailer out, he toweled off the bunk boards and sprayed a whole can onto the 2 boards. Next time he launched, he'd unhooked his winch line and backed the cape horn down the ramp and hit his brakes to begin slowing down. The 16' footer slid right off the trailer and landed with the outboard nearly in the water. After Elton Bowling fixed the damage, Mr. Mensa quietly sold the boat.


----------



## dabutcher

I have two stories. The first one is not really funny but interesting. I was fishing Escambia Bay late on afternnon and I retuned to the Archied Glover boat ramp that night. Upon nearing to boat ramp I noticed some unusual lights in the water close to the ramp. Those lights turned out to be the dome light of a brand new dually. As the owner was backing the trailer down the ramp he decided to stop and get out of the truck. Too bad he forgot to take the truck out of reverse. The nice new truck backed into the water before he could stop it. Once the truck stopped there was only about a foot of it that was not under water.

The second story is on me at the same ramp. Sometime in December of 2011 I fished Escambia one afternoon until it got dark. When I got to the ramp I thought that I had tied the boat to the dock. I got out of the boat, walked to my truck, backed the trailer down the ramp, got out of the truck, and then saw my boat drifting to the west about 20 yards from the dock. I quickly stripped to my boxers and jumped in the water. After recovering from the shock of the cold water I swam to the boat. Since I'm old and not at my former playing weight, it was an adventure as I tried to pull myself into the Pathfinder. When I finally made it into the boat I put the boat back on the trailer and drove home soaking wet wearing only my boxers. You should have seen the look on my wife's face when I walked through the door that night.


----------



## tkh329

These are too good just to let this thread fade in to obscurity! Let's hear some more!


----------



## Richard J.

Two from Pennsylvania. The first one we were fishing for striped bass when a guy tried to put a brand new delux Ranger bass boat back on the trailer because with the wind it was to rough for him. We sat there watching him try everything. Finally fired up and went over to assist him. Said he didnt need any damn help. Went out in the lake and hammered it. Ripped staution off and ended up on the cab of his new ford 350. He then asked what should I do. Told him he didnt need any damn help, you got it loaded didnt you. We went back to fishing.
Second one was a friend I work with. Man couldnt back up to save his life.Bought a new cj7 and had a hitch put on the front. We were taking out when he pulled in. Unhooked and turned jeep around and rehooked. Put boat in water and tied it off. Climed back in jeep and put in gear. Too bad it was drive. I unhooked and used my 3/8 cables to hook on to him. The water was about 40 degrees and he wasnt a happy boater. Called tow truck and I took him home. Couldnt wait to tell his wife. Then comes this great question from him. You arnt going to tell anyone at work are you. Answer no, I am going to tell everyone. lol


----------



## SHO-NUFF

There used to be an old man and woman that launched at Galvez landing. They looked just like Mr. and Mrs. Howell form Gilligan's Island! They had about a 24 foot Grady walk around and pulled it with a Lincoln town car. 
He would give her a bow line that had to be at least 100 feet long, back down the ramp about 35 miles an hour and slingshot the boat off the trailer. And shame on you if you were in the way!! he did not give 2 Shits. The woman would pay out all of the line standing on the end of the dock and the boat would be way out in the channel. Depending on the current, by the time he parked the Lincoln, the boat would be beached 100 feet from the dock. He cursed and raised holy Hell at her, then away they would go! 
I never got to witness them getting it back on the trailer, but I bet that was an interesting event also.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

I am working on my V20, I wanted it in the garage bow first. This thread is the reason I hung my boat from a tree and switched the trailer around rather than simply driving two miles to Navy Point and floating it on backwards. 

Hell I even thought about spraypainting "yes, I know its on backwards" on the bow.


----------



## Baker8425

Ok, I've got two good ones...
1st and most recent my wife and I were putting in over here in Long Beach Mississippi and I had just put my boat in next to an OLD runabout (imagine a rat rod boat). Well the wife tells me that there is something in the boat next to us, and no one is on the boat...So I start looking and notice there is a baby raccoon in the storage on the side of the boat eating a pack of cigarettes! So I go to the bait shop across from the ramp and ask who owns the boat... Well this old guy says it's his and I tell him he's got a stowaway on board well he ask what it is so I tell him it's a raccoon! He shakes his head in disbelief and runs down to the boat and starts yelling at the **** and says frank quit eating my damn smokes! Then he proceeds to tell me that frank is his new fishing buddy and he has a bad habit...Who takes a **** fishing with them?? Only in MS.
Well the next boat ramp story was a few years ago on Lake Hartwell,Ga.
Me and my father in law are fishing near a ramp and see a nice 21 skeeter bass boat hauling ass to the dock (no wake zone)... This old boy and his wife are yelling at each other the whole time, WW3 going on with them. He gets to the dock yells at her to go get the damn truck so she gets off the boat heads to the truck and after 37 backing up attempts finally gets the trailer down the ramp (guess who was yelling at her the whole time???
well the a$$hole on the boat is trolling back towards the ramp now and decides to power up and motor on to the trailer, well this guy points the boat at the trailer and hammers down! (Guess what? that nice trolling motor is still down) the trolling motor made contact with the trailer first, and the Minn Kota looked like a grenade tearing apart! And the boat goes over the center post right into the hull of the skeeter... The wife gets out of the truck laughing at him, and the ramp is BUSY that day my father in law and I stand up and start clapping as well as the other 10-15 people on the dock and at the ramp...Never saw that boat again... 

:thumbup:


----------



## FishWalton

*funny*

Baker 8245, now those are funny. I'm glad to see the thread up and running again.


----------



## Papajuju

Bump


----------



## DawnsKayBug

HAd a friend launch his boat by himself.. Launches boat off he goes all is good. 30 mins later a friend calls him on his cell phone asking where he is at and where is his boat.. He left his truck on the ramp trailer still in the water. Yeah he launched it and took off without pulling his truck off the ramp.


----------



## Fielro

I saw an older gentleman at Smith lake in Alabama back his boat down the launch. He slammed on the brakes and the boat slipped off the back of his trailer about a foot from the water. When I asked him why the boat was so slippery, he informed me that he had polished his hull and thought it would be a good idea to polish underneath the boat. I'm sure the wrecker bill to get the boat back on the trailer wasn't cheap...


----------



## Solo_gig

How many of you guys seen someone fill their boat hull up with gas via a rod holder. Last summer I know I saw three or four boats at J&M tackle do it in OB. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Papajuju

Solo_gig said:


> How many of you guys seen someone fill their boat hull up with gas via a rod holder. Last summer I know I saw three or four boats at J&M tackle do it in OB.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL.....yep saw that once. Also have seen the gas tank mistaken for the fresh water tank. 

"WTF do you mean you filled the gas tank with water?!" 

Hahaha


----------



## piscator

Solo_gig said:


> How many of you guys seen someone fill their boat hull up with gas via a rod holder. Last summer I know I saw three or four boats at J&M tackle do it in OB. as


I've seen it twice by the same boat owner. Last time was in OBA fueling up after a long day offshore. 25 foot CC on trailer. Me and another guy sitting in back seat of 4 door truck while he has pump handle in rod holder (unbeknownst to us). About the time he got to $100 the auto bilge pump kicks on and sprays gasoline out the side discharge all over the pump island and the car on the other side of the pump. Guy over there freaks out. Fuel running everywhere on concrete. We get out of back seat and mosey about 300 feet away. Plug is pulled and fuel coming out there as well. Boat owner decides the best move is get in truck and drive away from gas station. Picks us up as he's pulling back on Canal Rd. We trail gas out the back all the way to the Wharf before the OB police pull us over. Got to meet the hazmat crew that night.


----------



## Ga Transplant

*Ramp Blunders*

While in Georgia, I organized a charity bass fishing tournament. The tournament went off without a hitch, but when it came time to get all the boats out of the water, things got better. One gentleman had a brand new Ranger boat with a 200HP Yamaha on it. His trailer got backed in by his partner, he drove the boat on the trailer, the driver put the truck in gear and started up the ramp. The boat wasn't winched down, so about halfway up the ramp, the boat stood straight up and that 200HP Yamaha was all that kept it from flipping all the way over backwards. The funny thing was the guy in the boat had stood up trying to get the attention of the driver, and when the boat flipped up, he went right out the back of the boat and rolled into the water.  Once we realized he wasn't hurt and the boat wasn't too terribly damaged, we all had a good laugh. There had to be 20-30 guys standing around when it happened. I REALLY felt bad for him. I never saw him fishing in that lake again. :whistling::whistling:


----------



## fishknot

*who wears the pants?*

I watched a couple ( man and wife) launch their boat at Sherman Cove on the east ramp. The lady takes the bow line and stands on the corner of concrete bulk head while the man backs the boat and trailer. The man backs the boat in too fast and the boat slides off the trailer fast and pulls the bowline out of the womans hand. The husband looks at the wife on the bulk head and she jumps in fully clothed and swims out to retrieve bow line! My immediate thought was man, he has her trained!


----------



## Fishhead706

Had a good buddy in FWB pump 30 gallons in his rod holder. We spent 2 hours cleaning it up. Lots of pretty colors behind us that day while cobia fishing.


----------



## Solo_gig

My brother sent me this one. The guy had a rotten winch strap and no hold down straps. He did have plenty of PBR in the cooler. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tkh329

Bump for a great thread. 
Saturday at navy point folks pulled their pontoon just out of the water and then decided to finish their beers while taking up a lane. Another guy pulled straight forwards after loading the boat rather than turning right. The guy that did load and go right didn't pull up at all so no one else could go behind him. Another guy pulled up on his boat and rather than tying up at the end while getting his truck tied up in a launch lane but then couldn't get to his boat with the trailer because of the four people waiting to launch. Toss in the folks fishing off one of the ends and a full parking lot and it was a zoo. The funniest thing was my gf yelling at them and me, very embarrassed and yet quietly proud, asking her to stop... We had ours launched in 90 seconds once a lane opened up. It's easy when one person can drive the boat off the trailer and just idle away.


----------



## Nat

I saw some folks at Galvez launching 2 jet skis

one guy backing the trailer down into the water

two guys neck deep in the water ready to receive the jet skis

you gotta laugh


I always thought..........you would sit in the seat and fire the ski off when the trailer was in far enough, ride over to the beach while the driver parks the trailer

must be something I didn't understand or they just finished a big fat doobie


----------



## orbiting headquarters

lol. Down at crystal river this past spring, 3 drunk dudes in an airboat, got grounded or something in a small creek by where we were staying, next you hear what was a prop getting shredded, very loud, I stood at the dock watching, they made their way down about a half hour later, they could not have been 100 yards down, they were covered in mud, many many beer cans in the floor of the airboat. They started bumpin' their gums about people watching them, then asked for a ride to the boat ramp....me = "sorry, I'll just sit here and watch". Where's the popo when you need them. I just went back to my campsite.


----------



## feelin' wright

Solo_gig said:


> How many of you guys seen someone fill their boat hull up with gas via a rod holder. Last summer I know I saw three or four boats at J&M tackle do it in OB.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



my dad did this to my boat about 3 months ago. Put in 30 gallons straight into the bilge. Got a clean bilge on that side of the boat now.


----------



## Bravo87

Danno said:


> Probably not the funniest thing, but the most fun I had was while living in Tuscaloosa AL. We had just finished a bass tournment and I was strapping down my Fisher MarineMarsh Hawk. I noticed a guy trying to pull a Chris Craft out of the water with a big pick-up. The ramp was soaked from all the loading, all he was doing was spinning tires.
> 
> I was driving a 4-cyl Jeep CJ-5. I offered to pull him out but only got a "with that look". I answer back, yeah with my little jeep. He finally agreed, but instead of him hauling out his empty trailer to hook to my jeep, I told him that I would just hook to the front of his truck. Needless to say, that lead to a conversation that lead to a $50 bet.
> 
> For those that have never owned an older jeep, in 4-wheel low with all wheels locked down, in first gear it would red line at about 5 miles an hour or less. I pulled the rig out at not much more than an idle.
> 
> I loved that old jeep.



Never underestimate a jeep. Love my tj


----------



## Garbo

Nat said:


> I saw some folks at Galvez launching 2 jet skis
> 
> one guy backing the trailer down into the water
> 
> two guys neck deep in the water ready to receive the jet skis
> 
> you gotta laugh
> 
> 
> I always thought..........you would sit in the seat and fire the ski off when the trailer was in far enough, ride over to the beach while the driver parks the trailer
> 
> must be something I didn't understand or they just finished a big fat doobie



I think I was there or I witnessed a much like event at Galvez ......one or the other


----------



## BananaTom

Garbo said:


> I think I was there or I witnessed a much like event at Galvez ......one or the other


It wasn't you, was it Curtis?

WOW, this is a six year old thread!!!


----------



## DawnsKayBug

Since it's still here... Not really funny but bizarre. I notice a circa 2008 boat at the ramp. With bay boats really popular I tell my wife he could sell that for more than he paid for it new since it was one of the first ones made and made solid. Guy does everything normal recovering boat, but I notice his trailer could be deeper. Ehhh whatever he has a routine that works for him. He gets the boat on the trailer, almost, and then goes WOT. THIS IS A 250 hp ENGINE!! He is creating current 20yds behind him I'm now starting to spin in the current WTF!! I'm in that current where 30 seconds ago there was no current. Boat is still WOT AND HE WALKS TO THE FRONT AND HOPS OFF THE BOAT WHILE ITS STILL WOT, NOBODY IS ON THE BOAT. He connects the bow eye to the trailer and starts winching the boat. It is still WOT. Im waiting for the boat to launch off the trailer and somehow power itself with the prop hitting concrete down the parking lot while he is chasing it. He was WOT for about 3 mins in total. I'm sure the county thanked him later for clearing the ramp.


----------



## Garbo

DawnsKayBug said:


> Since it's still here... Not really funny but bizarre. I notice a circa 2008 boat at the ramp. With bay boats really popular I tell my wife he could sell that for more than he paid for it new since it was one of the first ones made and made solid. Guy does everything normal recovering boat, but I notice his trailer could be deeper. Ehhh whatever he has a routine that works for him. He gets the boat on the trailer, almost, and then goes WOT. THIS IS A 250 hp ENGINE!! He is creating current 20yds behind him I'm now starting to spin in the current WTF!! I'm in that current where 30 seconds ago there was no current. Boat is still WOT AND HE WALKS TO THE FRONT AND HOPS OFF THE BOAT WHILE ITS STILL WOT, NOBODY IS ON THE BOAT. He connects the bow eye to the trailer and starts winching the boat. It is still WOT. Im waiting for the boat to launch off the trailer and somehow power itself with the prop hitting concrete down the parking lot while he is chasing it. He was WOT for about 3 mins in total. I'm sure the county thanked him later for clearing the ramp.



I think I have seen the same guy. It bout just like you described and I watched in amazement as well as in shock of what was about to happen. He pulled it off when I watched it also.


----------



## FishWalton

This is a cool thread and entertaining, but it could some updating with new stories. How about it folks? I bet there are some good ones out there.


----------

